# We sell nothing of any value



## iphone24 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello,We sell nothing that isn't stolen or crap. That's why we try to prey on hapless forum denizens.

These are the e-mail addresses for our illegitimate business..

[email protected]
[email protected]

And the one I used to register to post my useless drivel.
[email protected]


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 25, 2008)

AWESOME, and I was looking to get rid of a bunch of disposable income on nothing of value.


----------



## Freebird (Aug 25, 2008)

iphone24 said:


> Hello,We sell nothing that isn't stolen or crap. That's why we try to prey on hapless forum denizens.
> 
> These are the e-mail addresses for our illegitimate business..
> 
> ...



Oh boy, send me a truckload quick!!


----------



## magnocain (Aug 25, 2008)

At least he's honest...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 27, 2008)

Whats the point of him coming one here, saying he has useless stuff, and knowing he will get banned? 

Does he want us to email him or something? 

Wisest not to do it. He might send you back a virus or something.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Aug 27, 2008)

hey is it me or are all of the spammers name "iphone" with some random name on the back of it


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Cool, send me some product from your illegitimate business, and I'll be happy to send you out a illegitimate check to cover my order!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 27, 2008)

These guys are getting annoying . . . . I hope they're getting paid a lot to bother innocent people all the time.


----------

